# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Αναβάθμιση σε Windows 10

## finos

εσεισ θα αναβαθμισετε 
αν οχι γιατι 
αν ναι γιατι

----------


## xlife

Εσύ αναβάθμισες?

φίνο σε όσους υπολογιστές χρησιμοποιώ έχω linux, εκτός απο ένα windows 7  που το έχω για διάφορες εργασίες πχ αναβαθμίσεις iphone-ipad κτλ...

Τώρα αν μου πάει καλά σε λίγο καιρό θα φτιάξω ένα συστηματάκι 486 dx4 120mhz και σκεφτόμουν να του βάλω windows 3.1 αλλά επειδή θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για παιχνίδια μάλλον θα έχω μόνο ms-dos 6.22


(η μόνη πραγματική αναβάθμιση που θέλω να κάνω είναι να βάλω ενα bsd σε ένα μηχανηματάκι αλλά ας πούμε οτι με έχει πιάσει μια βαρεμάρα... είναι και η ζέστη...)

----------


## moutoulos

Εννοείται πως οχι. 

Εγώ και το υπόλοιπο ... 90% των χρηστών δεν νομίζω να τους χρειάζεται.
Και αν το κάνω, δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμίσω πριν να περάσουν κάνα δυο 
χρόνια ... και πάλι το βλέπουμε.

Βασικά έχω πληρωμένη Win 7 Pro έκδοση (μέχρι 2019), και πέρα απο αυτό
δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς πάνω στο πλανήτη γη, που να μπορεί να με 
πείσει οτι τα χρειάζομαι (για την ώρα).

Γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι "τι επιπλέον κάνουν", ή "τι δεν κάνουν". Αλλά τι 
χρειάζεται ο καθένας. Πέρα απο αυτό δεν έχω χρόνο για "πειραματισμούς".
Θα κάνω κάτι όταν θα είναι αυτό, "καταξιωμένο". 

Όταν κυκλοφορεί κάποιο καινούργιο OS, πάντα υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα 
(α)συμβατότητας με διαφορά προγράμματα. Αυτό λύνεται με την πάροδο του 
χρόνου ...

----------


## vasilllis

καθοτι νεος ο υπολογιστης εχει windows 8,1 .Πιστευω ειναι το πιο σταθερο λειτουργικο που εχω δουλεψει.
Προσπαθησα να γινω ubunistas αλλα οι συνθηκες με απετρεπαν  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

καταρχήν το upgrade ΔΕΝ κρατάει τις εφαρμογές που έχεις εγκατεστημενες
Για όποιον βιάζετε να πάρει την καινούργια Π@π@ρι@ της Μ$ κλικ το λινκ https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/soft...load/windows10

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
αν έχετε αγγλικά τα μενού αυτο θα το γράψει στα π@π@ρι@ του και θα σου περάσει θέλεις δε θέλεις τα Ελληνικά
βέβαια μπορείς να προσθέσεις και τα Αγγλικά  αλλά λέμε τώρα....*

----------


## picdev

Δεν αξίζει το upgrate καλύτερα καθαρή εγκατάσταση

----------


## KOKAR

στο λινκ που εδωσα κατεβάζειw ενα αρχείο και οταν τρέξεις αυτο το αρχείο σου δίνει την δυνατότητα 
ειτε να κάνεις upgrade  ειτε να κατεβάσεις το ISO η να σου φτιαξει ενα ΒΟΟΤ USB

----------


## Dbnn

> *καθοτι νεος ο υπολογιστης εχει windows 8,1* .Πιστευω ειναι το πιο σταθερο λειτουργικο που εχω δουλεψει.
> Προσπαθησα να γινω ubunistas αλλα οι συνθηκες με απετρεπαν



Πόσα μου φέρνανε να τους περάσω τα 7.
Εκεί να δείς γέλιο!!
Τα 8.1 είναι σαν τα millenium, στουκάρανε απο την εγκατάσταση... χαχα

----------


## agis68

Τα windows περα από τα 7 Ultimate (που διαθέτω) είναι περιττά.....πλέον εδώ και χρόνια Linux.....οh yeah!!!!!!! και βρήκα την υγεία!

----------


## finos

εβαλα τα 10 σου δεινει την δηνατοτητα να κανεις clean instal

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Καινούργια προβλήματα 
Κάθε φορά που βγάζει ένα λειτουργικό περνάνε τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια να γίνει λειτουργικό για το 80% των χρηστών 
μετά αντί να βγάλει service pack το κάνει νέο λειτουργικό μόνο και μόνο για να πληρώνει ο κόσμος.
Όλοι θα τρέξουν να βάλουν τα 10 λες και δεν κάνουν την δουλεία τους με αυτά που έχουν. Δεν τα πλήρωσαν για να λυπούνται και τα λεφτά εεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## elektronio

> μετά αντί να βγάλει service pack το κάνει νέο λειτουργικό *μόνο και μόνο για να πληρώνει* ο κόσμος.



Το upgrade το εμφανίζει αυτόματα σαν επιλογή στα μηχανήματα με γνήσια Windows 7 και 8.1  και το παρέχουν δωρεάν.

Απ' ότι διάβασα θα φρενάρει η παραγωγή νέων version και προσπαθούν να μιμηθούν την apple με λειτουργικό που παίζει σε όλες τις συσκευές και να τα κονομάν από υπηρεσίες σαν το itunes κλπ. γιαυτό το δίνουν δωρεάν για να το βάλουν όσο περισσότεροι χρήστες γίνεται.

----------


## finos

για πρωτη φωρα η μικροσοφτ επιτρεπει στο update  να μεταφερουμε τισ εφαρμογες μας

----------


## geob

Fino αφού τα εβαλες γιατί δε λες εντυπώσεις και ρωτάς μόνο? Ναι εγώ θα βάλω κάποια στιγμή όπως όλοι....

----------


## xlife

Η microsoft  δεν θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή να υπερέχει στα λογισμικά της (νομίζω οτι τα windows 2000 ηταν το καλύτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα που είχε ποτέ και ίσως αν συνέχιζε το os/2) Πάντα έδινε βάση σε μπιχλιμπίδια και marketing. Όταν βγήκαν στην αγορά τα windows 95 θυμάμαι έλεγε η microsoft "θα τρέχουν όλες οι εφαρμογές απροβλημάτιστα" εννοώντας όμως τα παιχνίδια και μερικές μεγάλες εμπορικές εφαρμογές... Οι μεγάλοι πελάτες άργησαν πολύ λόγω ασυμβατοτήτων να αλλάξουν λειτουργικό (τα 3.1 τρέχανε μεχρι πρόσφατα σε ΑΤΜ κάποιων τραπεζών της Αυστραλίας.. )Εντάξει εγω σαν πιτσιρικάς , όταν είδα τα 95 έπαθα πλάκα... αλλα απο το σταθερότατο dos πέρασα στις μπλε οθόνες στα κολλήματα και στις ασυμβατότητες(βίτσια είναι αυτά) 
Στα μπιχλιμπιδέ λειτουργικά είναι άψογη στο μαρκετινκ γιατί απο τεχνολογία πάντα είναι μερικά βήματα πίσω.. τώρα θέλει όπως αναφέρθηκε να βγάζει χρήμα απο τη χρήση(cloud, εφαρμογές, εφαρμογές τρίτων κτλ) και όχι απο την πώληση...  Απο την Ελλάδα με τα capital control θα κάνει καιρό να δει φράγκο εκτός και αν βγάλει ξυστές κάρτες στα περίπτερα..

Στα server λειτουργικά που κανένας δεν κοιτάει το μαρκετινκ αλλα πρέπει να γίνεται η δουλειά των εταιρειών με τους λιγότερους δυνατούς πόρους με τη μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια, όπως και το λογισμικό να είναι open ωστε να μπορεί κάθε εταιρεία να το προσαρμόσει στις ανάγκες της, η microsoft έρχεται τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη αλλα δεν νομίζω να την ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα, αρκεί να έχει πρόσβαση στις πιστωτικές κάρτες των ιδιωτών πελατών...

----------

Nightkeeper (30-07-15)

----------


## finos

πρωτη ωρα στα 10καταρχασ αυτο που μου αρεσε πιο πολυ η μηκρη χρηση ram 1gb apo 8gb που εχω το μασινι πεταει τα εβαλα κι σε eνα netbook κι αυτο παει καλα κι ενα αρνιτικο ο πηνακας ελενχου παει πεταξε τορα μονο μεσα απο το "metro/windowed" δεν θπαρχει δηνατοτητα αποτι ειδα καταργησης προγραματων (εκανα cleaan instal)κι δεν χριαστικε να βαλω ουτε εναν driver ο νεος ie ''egde"εναι ΜΑΠΑ αυτα

----------


## FH16

Είτε ναι είτε όχι καλό είναι να κάνετε εγγραφή να έχετε την άδεια (εάν διαθέτεται γνήσια Windows) για την έκδοση Windows 10 αφού αργότερα δεν θα είναι δωρεάν και με το σκεπτικό ότι τα Windows 7 σύντομα θα είναι και αυτά χωρίς υποστήριξη

Windows Lifecycle

----------


## RNR

Εγω είχα είχα πληρωμένα τα WIN 7 pro 64χ. Σε ένα laptop dell i5, ssd, 4gb ram.

και ναι έκανα την αναβάθμιση! Και είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία. Γενικά είχα τα 7 τα οποία τα υπεραγαπούσα. Αλλα μου αρέσουν τα 10 γιατί θα ψαξτό λίγο, και ας είμαι απο τους πρώτους που θα ξεκινήσουν να δουλευουν δεν με χαλάει.

Τώρα για όσους λένε ότι δεν τρέχουν οι εφαρμογές μπορώ να το διαψευσω μιας και τρέχει τα πάντα όπως πρίν, δεν έχουν αλλάξει ούτε γλώσσες ούτε τίποτα!!!!!! ¨Ολα δουλέυουν όπως πρίν ανοιγούν και κλείνουν ακόμα γρηγορότερα, έχουν ωραίο design. 

Το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι ότι έβγαλε τον chrome απο default broswer. Aλλά σου βγάζει μήνυμα και μπαίνει αμέσως, ΕΑΝ και ο νέος explorer ο πλέον EDGE πάει σφαίρα και έχει επάνω επιλογές να γράψεις σε μία σελιδα να σημειώσεις κτλ.

Αυτα απο εμένα, απο εχθές το βράδυ τα έχω, γουστάρω που θα μάθω καινούργια πράγματα, ότι ανακαλύπτω το γράφω.

Επίσης είναι free δεν ξανα βγουν νεες version μονο update. 

Eπίσης κατεβάζεις εφαρμογες στο laptop και παίζεις και τα gameς του XBOX

Γειά χαρά σε όλους

----------


## electron

Λοιπόν να πω και γω την άποψη μου σχετικά με τα 10ρια. Πριν 10 μέρες πέρασα αρχικά την RTM έκδοση του λειτουργικού σε virtual. Αυτό που διαπίστωσα εκεί ήταν ότι αρχικά είχε κάποια θέματα με την μέγιστη ανάλυση της οθόνης, που δεν μπορούσα να την ρυθμίσω ώστε να έχω πλήρως full screen. Από κει και πέρα εκτός από την επιστροφή του νέου start menu, και κάποιες μικρές γραφικές αλλαγές, αυτό που διαπίστωσα ήταν η πολύ καλή απόκριση του browser (edge), και η απουσία του media player.
Στην συνέχεια και αφού πέρασαν 2 με 3 μέρες αποφάσισα να κάνω καθαρή εγκατάσταση του λειτουργικού στον υπολογιστή. Με την ολοκλήρωση της και έπειτα από την πρώτη εκκίνηση προκλήθηκε κόλλημα του συστήματος στην προσπάθεια εγκατάστασης των οδηγών της κάρτας γραφικών, (nvidia GT580). Έπειτα από ένα reset επανήλθε με τους οδηγούς παραδόξως να έχουν εγκατασταθεί κανονικά. Αφού πέρασα όλα τα προγράμματα που ήθελα χωρίς πρόβλημα, την επόμενη που πήγα να ανοίξω τον υπολογιστή, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν λειτουργούσε το άνοιγμα του start menu. Μετά από πολλές μάταιες προσπάθειες και αφού δεν κατάφερα να το επαναφέρω, αποφασίζω ξανά να κάνω φορματ. Δυστυχώς όμως λίγο πριν την ολοκλήρωση του κολλούσε, στην διαδικασία που αναφέρει detecting devices.
Μετά από 2 αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες για φορματ και ενώ είχα αρχίσει να χάνω την υπομονή μου, παίρνω την απόφαση να εγκαταλείψω την microsoft να περάσω πρώτη φορά ως βασικό λειτουργικό την linux Mint.
Φυσικά είναι περιττό να πω πως ανταποκρίνεται ο υπολογιστής που για να καταλάβετε περί τίνος πρόκειται αφορά desktop με επεξεργαστή icore5 στα 3,5G, ram 8GB & HD SSD 256GB.
Επειδή έχω όμως και την ανάγκη της microsoft έχω παράλληλα μια virtual με win 7 για κάποια ιδιαίτερα προγράμματα. Το συμπέρασμα μου είναι ότι μάλλον θα περιμένω μέχρι να ωριμάσουν τα 10ρια εκτός κι αν το λινουξάκι με κερδίσει που για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχει αρχίσει και μου αρέσει ως βασικό λειτουργικό.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δεν αξίζει το upgrate καλύτερα καθαρή εγκατάσταση



Υπόψιν πως για να αποκτήσεις άδεια για τα 10 θα πρέπει να κάνεις αναβάθμιση από τα 7 ή 8 (εννοείτε νόμιμα!) και μετά να κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση!
Ο λόγος είναι να "διαβάσει" το BIOS το serial number οπότε να είναι νόμιμα τα 10 και μετά με format δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση, όπως είναι και το σωστό φυσικά, για να καθαρίσει ότι σαβούρα υπάρχει από το παλιό λογισμικό και να έχεις τα 10 φρέσκα!
Αν την πατήσεις και πας να κάνεις καθαρή εγκατάσταση απλά δεν θα μπορέσεις με το serial number του 7 ή του 8 και μάλλον θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα επανεγκαθιστόντας τα 7 ή τα 8. Ζόρι δηλαδή!
Επίσης αν κάποιος κάνει απλά αναβάθμιση και δεν του αρέσουν μέσα σε ένα μήνα μπορεί να γυρίσει πίσω στο παλιό λειτουργικό του. Αν όμως μετά την αναβάθμιση κάνει format χάνει το δικαίωμα του downgrade! 
Εδώ οι οδηγίες για downgrade http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/wi...s-7-8-3615606/
Σαν πρώτη εντύπωση και προερχόμενος από τα 8.1 που τα θεωρώ ότι καλύτερο έβγαλε η MS (έχοντας δουλέψει τα πάντα από 3.1 εκτός από Vista), νομίζω πως αξίζει 100% τον κόπο.
Πολύ καλό λειτουργικό, γρήγορο και σταθερότατο!
Δοκιμή σε laptop 15ετίας που τα ΧΡ σερνόταν, τα 7 ψιλοδούλευαν και τα 8.1 πετούσαν, τα 10 μαμάνε!
Αν κάποιος πάει από 7 σε 10 μάλλον θα ψιλοχαθεί στην αρχή, αφού μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετικό user interface, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα δει πως στην ουσία δεν έχει και πολλές διαφορές από τα 7 και θα αρχίσει ψάχνοντας να βρίσκει τις παλιές λειτουργίες που είχε συνηθίσει με τα 7.

----------


## SV1GRN

Χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες που ανέφερες, θα κάνω εγγραφή και εγώ (έχω τα 7). Η δυνατότητα να πάω σε άλλο λειτουργικό είναι ελάχιστη κυρίως γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω και θα πρέπει να ιδρώσω για να λειτουργώ προγράμματα των Windows. Θα περιμένω όμως για την εγκατάσταση. Μπορώ να κατεβάσω κάποιο ISO και να την κάνω το φθινόπωρο;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες που ανέφερες, θα κάνω εγγραφή και εγώ (έχω τα 7). Η δυνατότητα να πάω σε άλλο λειτουργικό είναι ελάχιστη κυρίως γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω και θα πρέπει να ιδρώσω για να λειτουργώ προγράμματα των Windows. Θα περιμένω όμως για την εγκατάσταση. Μπορώ να κατεβάσω κάποιο ISO και να την κάνω το φθινόπωρο;



Μέχρι 29/7/2016 σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της MS έχεις το δικαίωμα για free upgrade se 10.
Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποια εγγραφή, απλά τα κατεβάζεις. 
To κατεβάζεις από εδώ http://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/softw...load/windows10 και όταν αποφασίσεις το κάνεις!

fino ερώτηση έκανες, απάντηση έκανες... Άγνωστο!
Βάλε και κανένα σημείο στίξης που και που...

----------


## xlife

> Μέχρι 29/7/2016 σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της MS έχεις το δικαίωμα για free upgrade se 10.
> Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποια εγγραφή, απλά τα κατεβάζεις. 
> To κατεβάζεις από εδώ http://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/softw...load/windows10 και όταν αποφασίσεις το κάνεις!




Βασικά πιστεύω (όσο γνωρίζω την microsoft πάντα μαρκετίστικα  ήταν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα) οτι αν το κατεβάσουν πάρα πολλοί θα το αφήσει γενικά ελεύθερο.. αν δεν το κατεβάσουν πολλοί θα το αφήσει πάλι ελεύθερο. εφόσον θα βγάζει απο τη χρήση δεν τη συμφέρει να πωλείται το λειτουργικό της... Το χρονοδιάγραμμα έχει να κάνει με το οτι πρέπει να κερδίσει το χαμένο έδαφος απο του ανταγωνιστές και μάλιστα σύντομα(ανταγωνιστής είναι και τα xp μιας και πληρώθηκαν κάποτε και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βγάλει ζεστό χρήμα απο market κτλ.)

και αυτό το windows 7 60% χτυπάει άσχημα στο μάτι του "βασιλάκη πόρτα" για να μην πώ για το 12% των xp

http://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=10&qpcustomd=0&qpsp=197&qpnp=2&qp  timeframe=M

----------


## finos

το εργαλειο που εβαλε η μικρισοφτ κατω δεξια εναι μονο να σου πει οτι ο ηπολογηστης σου ειναι οκ για την αναβαθμηση με το εργαλιο https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/soft...load/windows10

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> το εργαλειο που εβαλε η μικρισοφτ κατω δεξια εναι μονο να σου πει οτι ο ηπολογηστης σου ειναι οκ για την αναβαθμηση με το εργαλιο https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/soft...load/windows10



Μάλλον ερώτηση έκανες, ε?
Το εικονίδιο κάτω δεξιά σου λέει πως έχεις κάνει κράτηση και κάποια στιγμή θα λάβεις την αναβάθμιση.
Το εργαλείο στο λινκ είναι για να κάνεις αναβάθμιση άμεσα είτε έκανες κράτηση είτε όχι.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

kai to πρώτο πρόβλημα
Δεν αναγνωρίζει τους δίσκους
τα 7 και 8.1 δεν είχαν πρόβλημα 
Τώρα μου λέει οτι θέλει drivers
αν και δεν έχω ΤΟ φορητό
 Ενα Ηπ 6730
Πάω να το δοκιμάσω και σε ενα simense και βλέπουμε
άλλα αν αρχίζουμε ετσι φανταστείτε τι θα γίνει παρακάτω

*** και τα δυο τα έχω για δοκιμές των προγραμμάτων σε διάφορες πλατφόρμες, οπότε αφού θα τα ξανάστείσω ας δοκιμάσω να δω και τα 10 πως μοιάζουν

----------


## SV1GRN

Χρειάζεται πολύς χρόνος δοκιμών για ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. Χθες μόλις κατέβηκαν και θα ακολουθήσουν δεν ξέρω πόσες νέες εκδόσεις, υπομονή.

----------


## street

εβαλα το πρωι σε ενα που εχω για πειραματα   και βασικα αυτο χρησιμοποιω για να μιλαω δοκιμαζω  προγραμματα που δεν τρεχουν στο linux/unix  .. ως λινουξας γαρ , απ το μαγαζακι ειχα 8.1 , εε εμφανισε καποια στιγμη υδατογραφιμα για την ενεργοποιηση τους χωρις να κοβει καποια λειτουργια εως τωρα ! δεν θα πω αλλα , αναβαθμιζει ! ,   *βαλτε το οσοι εχετε λαπτοπ με sis γραφικων , ειστε κοπλε ,φουτζιτσου  .. ασερ ... καποια μοντελα *

----------


## street

> Πάω να το δοκιμάσω και σε ενα simense και βλέπουμε



θα τρεξει , παμε στοιχημα ?  :Lol:  αν ειναι λαπτοπ  :Tongue2:

----------


## vasilllis

Παντως να εχετε υποψη οτι καθε λειτουργικο θελει και τον υπολογιστη του.Τα xp σε εναν multirama κολαγαν συνεχεια,σε αντιθεση με εναν παλιο acer απροβληματιστο.Τα 7 και οι δυο το τρεχαν απροβληματιστα.

----------


## Alex.137

Μετά από 11 και πλέον χρόνια αποκλειστικής ενασχόλησης με ελεύθερο λογισμικό δεν αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να καταστρέψω την ψυχική μου υγεία και να ασχοληθώ πάλι με ιδιόκτητο λογισμικό και με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------

djsadim (31-07-15)

----------


## SV1GRN

Μετά την αναβάθμιση τρέχουν όλα τα προγράμματα απροβλημάτιστα; Χρειάζεται να ξανα στείλεις κωδικό (register);
Συστήνεται την απλή αναβάθμιση ή νέα εγκατάσταση; Η αναβάθμιση φτιάχνει πχ νέο registry ή θα συνεχίζει με ότι ήδη περιέχει;

----------


## FH16

> Μετά την αναβάθμιση τρέχουν όλα τα προγράμματα απροβλημάτιστα; Χρειάζεται να ξανα στείλεις κωδικό (register);
> Συστήνεται την απλή αναβάθμιση ή νέα εγκατάσταση; Η αναβάθμιση φτιάχνει πχ νέο registry ή θα συνεχίζει με ότι ήδη περιέχει;



Microsoft FAQ upgrading Windows 10. Δες εδώ

----------


## radiotimes

> πρωτη ωρα στα 10καταρχασ αυτο που μου αρεσε πιο πολυ η μηκρη χρηση ram 1gb apo 8gb που εχω το μασινι πεταει τα εβαλα κι σε eνα netbook κι αυτο παει καλα κι ενα αρνιτικο ο πηνακας ελενχου παει πεταξε τορα μονο μεσα απο το "metro/windowed" δεν θπαρχει δηνατοτητα αποτι ειδα καταργησης προγραματων (εκανα cleaan instal)κι δεν χριαστικε να βαλω ουτε εναν driver ο νεος ie ''egde"εναι ΜΑΠΑ αυτα



Για κοιτα αυτο fino για το control panel http://www.dwrean.net/2015/07/how-to-windows-10.html

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δοκιμή συνέχεια
Με windows 10 pro N 32 bit βλέπει τους δίσκους και κάνει εγκατάσταση
windows 10 pro N 64 bit ΔΕΝ βλέπει δίσκους 
windows 10 pro 32 Δεν βλέπει δίσκους
window 10 pro 64 Δεν βλέπει δίσκους

και ο δικός μου ειναι 64βιτος 
Υπομονή μέχρι το πρώτο SP

----------


## sotron1

Ποια η διαφορά των Windows 10 pro *N* 32 bit με τα Windows 10 pro 32 bit ;

----------


## xlife

> Ποια η διαφορά των Windows 10 pro *N* 32 bit με τα Windows 10 pro 32 bit ;




Ευρωπαικές π@παριές

Additional Windows 10 editions specially destined for the EU and Switzerland have the letter "N" (for Not with Media Player) suffixed to their names (e.g. Windows 10 Enterprise N) and do not have media-related technologies like Windows Media Player or Camera. There are N editions for all Windows 10 versions except Mobile, Mobile Enterprise and IoT Core. Microsoft was required to create the "N" editions of Windows after the European Commission ruled in 2004 that it needed to provide a copy of Windows without Windows Media Player tied in. The cost of the N Editions are the same as the full versions, as the "Media Feature Pack" can be downloaded without charge from Microsoft.
Those editions lack at least the following functionality:

Play or create:
Audio CDsDigital media filesVideo DVDsOrganize content in a media libraryCreate playlistsConvert audio CDs to digital media filesView artist and title information of digital media filesView album art of music filesTransfer music to personal music playersRecord and play back TV broadcasts afterInternet Explorer does not include playback for:
Adaptive streamingDigital Rights Management (DRM)
It is possible to add the missing functionality with third party software or with the Media Feature Pack, Groove Music and Xbox Video from Microsoft.

----------


## sotron1

Οπότε βάζουμε σκέτα Windows 10 pro 32 bit χωρίς το Ν.

----------


## street

τρεχουν σε σισ ολα καλα το τσεκαρα  , αλλα .....  υπομονη παιδια εχουν μια τρυπαρα νααα με το συμπαθιο , σ 5 αυγουστου θα βγαλουν και πακ να την καλυψει .....   και το πουλανε ε ?  γμστ....  ααα και ενας που δεν λεμε ονομα κανει διαφημιση στην τηλεοραση ... τσ τσ τσ

----------


## KOKAR

το παρακάτω video ειναι αφιερωμένο σε όλους όσους έσπευσαν να εγκαταστησουν τα windows 10.....

----------


## Gaou

εγώ διαβασα ότι η Mozilla εστειλε επιστολη διαμρτυριας στην ms καθότι η ms απο ότι εχω καταλάβει αρχισε ξανα τις παλιες γνωστες παγαποντιες με τους browsers στα Win10

----------


## finos

ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΜΠΛΕ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ πισω στα πλια καλα windows 8.1

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> το παρακάτω video ειναι αφιερωμένο σε όλους όσους έσπευσαν να εγκαταστησουν τα windows 10.....



Μιλάμε ανατρίχιασα!!! Με τη μια τα ξήλωσα!!!

----------


## electron

Αν πράγματι αληθεύουν έστω και στο ελάχιστο αυτά που αναφέρει το video, τότε δεν μιλάμε για απλή κατασκοπεία των χρηστών αλλά τεχνητή νοημοσύνη που μαθαίνει ακόμα και τις συνήθειες τους. Τελικά το linux είναι ότι καλύτερο για διαδικτυακή χρήση και χρήση γραφείου, βάζετε και μια virtual με win 7 για παράδειγμα και είστε κομπλέ.

----------


## Πατέντες

> το παρακάτω video ειναι αφιερωμένο σε όλους όσους έσπευσαν να εγκαταστησουν τα windows 10.....



Το βίντεο αυτό, είναι γι' αυτούς που ακόμα νομίζουν ότι το τσιπάκι θα μας το βάλουν, σαν εμφύτευμα, στο χέρι!!!  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh: 
Αυτό που κάποιοι πιστεύουν ως τσιπάκι είναι το smartphone, το tablet, η χρεωστική κάρτα, η πιστωτική κάρτα, η κάρτα έκπτωσης στο super market, το facebook, το twitter κτλ κτλ κτλ.
Νομίζετε ότι η κάρτα του super market είναι για να παίρνεις έκπτωση;;;

----------


## DLS 33

στις καρτες απο τα Super market δεν γραφω ποτε τα πραγματικα μου στοιχεια

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το βίντεο αυτό, είναι γι' αυτούς που ακόμα νομίζουν ότι το τσιπάκι θα μας το βάλουν, σαν εμφύτευμα, στο χέρι!!!



Δεν ξέρω τι πιστεύεις, αλλά εγώ καλού κακού ξήλωσα τα 10 και θα πάω τους υπολογιστές στη Μονή Κλειστών στη Χασιά να τους διαβάσουν καμιά ευχή!
Εκεί διαβάσουν αυτοκίνητα, θεωρώ πως θα έχουν και κάτι πιο σύγχρονο σε ευχή!

----------


## mariosinsuex

.......................................!..........  ................

Θα το θεωρήσω troll αυτό το θέμα,(σε έναν επιστημονικό χώρο-και δη ηλεκτρονικό).........

Και απλά θα συνεχίσω να διαβάζω τα σχόλια.........

----------


## KOKAR

> Το βίντεο αυτό, είναι γι' αυτούς που ακόμα νομίζουν ότι το τσιπάκι θα μας το βάλουν, σαν εμφύτευμα, στο χέρι!!! 
> Αυτό που κάποιοι πιστεύουν *ως τσιπάκι είναι το smartphone, το tablet, η χρεωστική κάρτα, η πιστωτική κάρτα*, η κάρτα έκπτωσης στο super market, το facebook, το twitter κτλ κτλ κτλ.
> Νομίζετε ότι η κάρτα του super market είναι για να παίρνεις έκπτωση;;;



γιατι ρε φιλε, το τηλέφωνο ειναι καταγεγραμμενο σε ενα υπαρκτό όνομα και αυτό είναι το δικό σου
μεσω του στίγματος του τηλεφώνου μπορεί αν θέλει κάποιος να γνωρίζει το που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι
με την χρεωστική κάρτα που είναι και αυτή στο όνομα σου μπορούν να μάθουν τις συνήθειες σου στις αγορές 
που ειναι το παράξενο σε ολα αυτά ?
στο κάτω κάτω ο καθε ενας ειναι ελεύθερος να κανει οτι γουστάρει, περι ορέξεως κολοκυθοκεφτεδες....

----------


## Πατέντες

> γιατι ρε φιλε, το τηλέφωνο ειναι καταγεγραμμενο σε ενα υπαρκτό όνομα και αυτό είναι το δικό σου
> μεσω του στίγματος του τηλεφώνου μπορεί αν θέλει κάποιος να γνωρίζει το που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι
> με την χρεωστική κάρτα που είναι και αυτή στο όνομα σου μπορούν να μάθουν τις συνήθειες σου στις αγορές 
> που ειναι το παράξενο σε ολα αυτά ?
> στο κάτω κάτω ο καθε ενας ειναι ελεύθερος να κανει οτι γουστάρει, περι ορέξεως κολοκυθοκεφτεδες....



Δεν με ενοχλεί προσωπικά εμένα και ούτε το βρίσκω παράξενο, αλλά μην νομίζει κάποιος ότι θα γίνουμε και terminator με chipακια στα χέρια.
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι όλη μας η ζωή, με το δικό μας θέλω, στηρίζεται στην τεχνολογία.
Πλάκα πλάκα μου άνοιξες την όρεξη με τους κολοκυθοκεφτέδες σου!!!!!! Να είχαμε και ένα τσιπουράκι!!!

----------


## vasilllis

γαμωτο πρεπει να βαλουν και κανενα τσιπακι για γυναικες.Πχ την γουσταρω ψηλη ξανθια με δυο μετρα ποδι και βυ ζι τουμπανο.Να μου σκανε φατσα μοστρα  :Lol:  .Αφου ξερουν τι τρωω τι πινω να μαθουν και τι ...... (λεμε τωρα)
Πως θα γινει να μαθουν περι γυναικων?

----------


## KOKAR

εισαι τυχερος γιατι μολις κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο για την κατανόηση των Γυναικών

----------


## xlife

> εισαι τυχερος γιατι μολις κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο για την κατανόηση των Γυναικών




Αυτός είναι ο πρώτος τόμος? έχω τους υπόλοιπους 5 αλλα μου λείπει ο πρώτος και μάλλον γι αυτό δεν τις έχω κατανοήσει τόσα χρόνια....

----------


## street

σε fj λαπτοπ esprimo με σισ  τρεχει παιδια ,  φοβερα θα μπορουσα να πω ...

----------


## Ananias

Αν δε σας αρέσει η privacy policy των Windows 10, διαβάστε αυτό:

Windows 10 doesn’t offer much privacy by default: Here’s how to fix it

Από το άρθρο:





> Windows 10, by default, has permission to report a huge amount of data back to Microsoft. By clicking through "Express Settings" during installation, you allow Windows 10 to gather up your contacts, calendar details, text and touch input, location data, and a whole lot more. The OS then sends it all back to Microsoft so that it can be used for personalisation and targeted ads. [...] *If you'd like to retain most of your privacy and keep your personal data on your PC, Windows 10 can be configured in that way*. Just be warned that there are quite a few toggles that need to be turned off, and you'll lose some functionality as well (Cortana won't work, for example).



Disclaimer: Δεν έχω Windows 10 και δεν έχω εφαρμόσει στην πράξη τις οδηγίες του παραπάνω άρθρου. (Δε νομίζω ότι θα έχετε πρόβλημα όμως.)

Αν έχετε διάθεση, διαβάστε και ένα πιο _big picture_ άρθρο:

Windows 10’s privacy policy is the new normal

Παραθέτω:





> [...] But the broad pattern is clear. The days of mainstream operating systems that don't integrate cloud services, that don't exploit machine learning and big data, that don't let developers know which features are used and what problems occur, are behind us, and they're not coming back. This may cost us some amount of privacy, but we'll tend to get something in return: software that can do more things and that works better.

----------


## electron

Οι προσαρμοσμένες ρυθμίσεις υπάρχουν από τα 8.1, ωστόσο το αν εμπιστεύεται κάποιος τα όσα σου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να κάνεις είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Εκτός αυτού συνεχίζω να υποστηρίζω όπως και σε προηγούμενο μου post, ότι ως νέο λειτουργικό τα 10ρια έχουν ακόμη σοβαρά προβλήματα. Πριν 3 μέρες επιχείρησα να αναβαθμίσω ακόμη ένα desktop και έπειτα από αυτό, έπαψε να αναγνωρίζει την κάρτα γραφικών, παρά τις όποιες φιλότιμες προσπάθειες κατέβαλα. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη η microsoft βιάστηκε για ακόμη μια φορά να λανσάρει το νέο της προϊόν χωρίς να έχει κάνει όλες τις απαραίτητες βελτιώσεις και συμβατότητες, επομένως όσοι αδημονείτε  να τα περάσετε στον υπολογιστή σας μην βιαστείτε. Αφήστε να περάσει κάποιο εύλογο διάστημα.

----------


## finos

σε λιγες μερες τελιωει η αναβαθμηση αναβαθμησατε ;;;

----------


## Prezonautis

Ρε σι βαγγέλη, αφού το ξέρεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα, όλα τελευταία στιγμή θα τα κάνουμε.
Τι Θέλεις φορολογικη δηλωση, τελη κυκλοφοριας, δεη, οτε, νερο.
Οπότε να δεις που και τα Windows τελετέα στιγμή θα τα κάνουμε.
Και σε ρωτώ εγώ, αν δεν τα κάνουμε; τι;
Μπορούμε και αργότερα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> εσεισ θα αναβαθμισετε 
> αν οχι γιατι 
> αν ναι γιατι



Ναί  . 
 Σε όλα τα μηχανάκια μου έχω windows 10  .
 Πολύ σταθερό , μόνο του κάνει αναβαθμίσεις , σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας απο μόνου του επανέρχεται στο προηγούμενο . 
Οπου δεν βρήκε driver για vga card  μετά  απο μέρες  έβαζε τους οδηγούς  - αυτό έγινε  σε φορητό ACER .
Σε άλλο  φορητό που έπρεπε να βάλεις ενα κάρο  driver τα windows 10  τα βρήκαν όλα  - HP Pavilion g7

Σε οσα pc-laptop είχα windows 7 και έγιναν  windows 10  στην λειτουργία είναι ταχύτερα με τα windows 10 .

Ενα πρόβλημα είναι ότι  μπορεί να καθυστερεί στο κλείσιμο - να κάνει αναβάθμιση -περιμένουμε και ολα καλά  .  

Προσωπικά το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα . Ο εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο .

Πάντα αναφέρομαι στα γνήσια windows με ενεργοποίηση  και όχι σε σπασμένα ή όσα έρχονται σαν beta ή είναι αγγλικά  κ.λ.π.

----------


## johnpats

> σε λιγες μερες τελιωει η αναβαθμηση αναβαθμησατε ;;;



φυσικα και οχι.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dbnn

> Ναί  . 
>  Σε όλα τα μηχανάκια μου έχω windows 10  .
>  Πολύ σταθερό , μόνο του κάνει αναβαθμίσεις , σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας απο μόνου του επανέρχεται στο προηγούμενο . 
> Οπου δεν βρήκε driver για vga card  μετά  απο μέρες  έβαζε τους οδηγούς  - αυτό έγινε  σε φορητό ACER .
> Σε άλλο  φορητό που έπρεπε να βάλεις ενα κάρο  driver τα windows 10  τα βρήκαν όλα  - HP Pavilion g7
> 
> Σε οσα pc-laptop είχα windows 7 και έγιναν  windows 10  στην λειτουργία είναι ταχύτερα με τα windows 10 .
> 
> Ενα πρόβλημα είναι ότι  μπορεί να καθυστερεί στο κλείσιμο - να κάνει αναβάθμιση -περιμένουμε και ολα καλά  .  
> ...




Θα τα πούμε σε λίγο καιρό....  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

καλά. και στα δικά μου που είναι ................ "αγορασμένα"...χμγκχμ....... μια χαρά έρχονται οι αναβαθμίσεις. υπάρχουν " αγορασμένα" και "αγορασμένα" αν είναι καλή η " αγορά" μια χαρά παίζουν.......... :Lol:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Υπάρχουν τ*οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο31*σα (με το συμπάθειο) θέματα για τα Windows 10**. Κάντε ωρέ λεβέντες ( λεβέντησες / όπως θέλετε να σας φωνάζουν ) διαχειριστές και γενικότερα άρχοντες ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο θέμα να μην ξεπετάγεται ξανά και ξανά!

31. Τριάντα και ένα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης σε ετούτονε το Fόρουμ!
**. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sear...821&pp=&page=2

----------


## lepouras

βρε Κώστα, εδώ βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει ενότητα software Η/Υ και ο άλλος βάζει το θέμα στην γενική συζήτηση. και εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αν φτιαχτεί ξεχωριστή ενότητα θα βάζουν εκεί το ερώτημά τους?

υ.γ εγώ το μετακίνησα σε αυτή την ενότητα. πριν έβοσκε αλλού.

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

> βρε Κώστα, εδώ βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει ενότητα software Η/Υ *και ο άλλος* βάζει το θέμα στην γενική συζήτηση. και εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αν φτιαχτεί ξεχωριστή ενότητα θα βάζουν εκεί το ερώτημά τους?
> 
> υ.γ εγώ το μετακίνησα σε αυτή την ενότητα. πριν έβοσκε αλλού.



Ναι αλλά ποιος είναι *ο άλλος * οεο! Ίσως πρέπει να σκεφτείτε να του κάνετε δική του ενότητα, με υποχρεωτικό διορθωτή κειμένου τύπου αν δεν είναι σωστή η λέξη δεν γράφει την επόμενη, να βγαίνει χέρι με σφαλιάρα/ρόπαλο  :Επιθετικός: 
Βέβαια θεωρώ δεδομένη την συνεισφορά ηρεμιστικών, γιατί μπορεί να διορθωθεί στην ορθογραφία αλλά το νόημα?  :Cursing:  τι θέλει να πει ο "ποιητής"?

----------


## micalis

Εγω ειχα τα 7 και τακανα 10 εχασα το σκακι και κατι αλλα παιχνιδια

----------


## finos

εναι στο store

----------


## finos

2016-07-23.jpgνα το 1

----------


## Prezonautis

> Εγω ειχα τα 7 και τακανα 10 εχασα το σκακι και κατι αλλα παιχνιδια



Έχει external πρόγραμμα για τα Games που τα κότσαραν στο "δάπεδο με τα πλακάκια"  :Biggrin: 
http://winaero.com/blog/get-windows-...or-windows-10/

----------


## finos

> δάπεδο με τα πλακάκια"



what !!!!

----------


## Prezonautis

Ε τι είναι το Windows App Store "Δάπεδο με πλακάκια" Για δες το από μακριά σαν *Μωσαϊκό* είναι.  :Wink:

----------


## finos



----------


## Fixxxer

Είχα αναβαθμίσει τα windows πριν κάνα μήνα αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με το Wi-Fi του λάπτοπ οπότε και τα ξαναγύρισα σε windows 8.1 και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα...
Δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναβάλω...

----------


## finos

σε εμενα εγινε ακριβως το αντιθετο μετο λαπτοπ μου στα 8,1 ηταν χαλια κι στα 10 παει μια χαρα .
προσπαθισες να να βαλεις drivers

----------


## electron

Το έχω πει και παλιότερα το επαναλαμβάνω και τώρα. Οι αναβαθμίσεις σε μεγάλο ποσοστό προκαλούν προβλήματα. Είτε θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε μια νέα έκδοση windows , είτε μια διανομή linux επιλέξτε την καθαρή εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Fixxxer

> σε εμενα εγινε ακριβως το αντιθετο μετο λαπτοπ μου στα 8,1 ηταν χαλια κι στα 10 παει μια χαρα .
> προσπαθισες να να βαλεις drivers



Τα πάντα έκανα δεν έπιανε στα 5 μέτρα...

----------


## Dbnn

> σε εμενα εγινε ακριβως το αντιθετο μετο λαπτοπ μου στα 8,1 ηταν χαλια κι στα 10 παει μια χαρα .
> προσπαθισες να να βαλεις drivers



Παιρνεις ποσοστα;; Σε ολα τα θεματα σου δεν μπορεις να βρεις καμια λυση σε ολα σου τα προβληματα. 
Με τα windows 10 ξερεις τα παντα και βρησκεις τα παντα....
Κατι δεν μου κολλαει βαγγο.

----------


## finos

οχι απλως μου αρεσουνε

----------


## Fixxxer

> σε εμενα εγινε ακριβως το αντιθετο μετο λαπτοπ μου στα 8,1 ηταν χαλια κι στα 10 παει μια χαρα .
> προσπαθισες να να βαλεις drivers



Ναι εβαλα drivers κλπ τα ιδια εκανε...





> Το έχω πει και παλιότερα το επαναλαμβάνω και τώρα. Οι αναβαθμίσεις σε μεγάλο ποσοστό προκαλούν προβλήματα. Είτε θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε μια νέα έκδοση windows , είτε μια διανομή linux επιλέξτε την καθαρή εγκατάσταση.




Οταν κατι δουλευει καλα ΔΕΝ το πειραζεις...

----------


## electron

> Οταν κατι δουλευει καλα ΔΕΝ το πειραζεις...



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, η επισήμανση μου έγινε στην περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν αρκείται σ αυτό και θέλει να δοκιμάσει το νέο.

----------


## micalis

> Είχα αναβαθμίσει τα windows πριν κάνα μήνα αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με το Wi-Fi του λάπτοπ οπότε και τα ξαναγύρισα σε windows 8.1 και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα...
> Δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναβάλω...



Πηγαινεις στις ρυθμισεις για το Wi Fi και στη διαχειριση ρυθμισεων τα κανεις ολα ανενεργα.Μετα πας στις ιδιοτητες του ασυρματου δικτυου και διαγραφεις οτι γραφει windows 10 (συνηθως τοχει πανω )Τοκανα σημερα

----------


## Fixxxer

> Πηγαινεις στις ρυθμισεις για το Wi Fi και στη διαχειριση ρυθμισεων τα κανεις ολα ανενεργα.Μετα πας στις ιδιοτητες του ασυρματου δικτυου και διαγραφεις οτι γραφει windows 10 (συνηθως τοχει πανω )



Αν θυμαμαι καλα εκανα κατι διαγραφες, ισως να ηταν κι αυτο που λες...

Επισης δεν πατησα για να εγκατασταθουν τα windows 10 το ειχαν κανει αυτοματα μονα τους...

Οπως και να χει θα μεινω με τα 8.1 μια χαρα δουλευουν ολα...

----------


## street

φυσικα και *οχι* ,  πηγα να βαλω κατι ντραιβερς για την ενσωματωμενη καρτα δικτυου μητρικης που δεν τα έβρισκε το νεο εξυπνο λειτουργικο σε ενα συστημα και κατερευσε ολο ! μιλαμε ασε  ....
ηταν και για 10  ιδρωσα να το επαναφερω γαμστα ... ας ειναι καλα το λινουξ  .... διαφορετικα δεν θα μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα .....
DSC02371.jpg

----------


## finos

τετοια εχω να δω απο τα 8.1 τι μου θημισες 
win10 το σταθεροτερο os

----------


## xlife

Πιο σταθερό os απο το msdos δεν θυμάμαι για να ειμαι ειλικρινείς... Ούτε κολλήματα ουτε κρεμάσματα, ελάχιστοι  drivers που κ να μην τους φόρτωνες δεν χανόταν ο κόσμος.. Τωρα δουλευω λογω των project που εχω ανοιχτα πολυ cli σε linux. Αυτο ειναι το δευτερο σταθεροτερο που εχω δουλεψει. Οι διανομες linux bsd ερχονται αμεσως μετα. Ολες οι εκδοσεις των Windows ειναι σε χειροτερο επιπεδο. Οι καλυτερες κ πιο σταθερες ειναι τα 3,1 μετα τα xp στο sp2 μετα τα 7 παλι στο sp2. Τα Windows 8-10 εχουν ακομη πολλες ασυμβατοτητες.

----------

CybEng (27-07-16)

----------


## finos

απο το αγαπημενο προς το χειροτερο
windows : 10 > xp >7 >8.1 >svista 
linux : ubuntu > debian >mac os >puppy 
αυτα

----------


## exop

και τα 2000 ήταν σταθερότατα - όπως και τα NT

----------


## Dbnn

> απο το αγαπημενο προς το χειροτερο
> windows : 10 > xp >7 >8.1 >svista 
> linux : ubuntu > debian >mac os >puppy 
> αυτα



Οταν μεγαλωσεις λιγο και ασχολεισαι με πιο σοβαρα πραγματα απο arduino και drones ελα να τα πουμε....

----------


## dovegroup

arkascomp10.gifΝα έχει καλά ο όποιος θεός αυτά τα καλά παιδιά της Microsoft με τα 10 έχουμε και πάλι δουλίτσα δόξα και τιμή στο WIN 10 TEAM μπράβο πάνε χάρμα τα format!!!!
Αντε βρέ και πάλι του χρόνου κάντε κάτι τέτοιο!!!

----------


## street

ετσι  ετσι ... βαλτε windous 10 και με αναβαθμιση ....  :Biggrin:  ειναι ωραια στην εμφανιση  :Lol: 





> τετοια εχω να δω απο τα 8.1 τι μου θημισες 
> win10 το σταθεροτερο os



εμ πεστα τοτε που τα λεγαμε .... το συζηταγαμε στο παρκο  ενα καλοκαιρι πριν 10 χρονια κανεις δεν μας ακουγε   :Lol:  :hahahha:

----------


## finos

Εγω εκανα αναθμηση 1-2μερες μετα φορματ και καθαρη!

----------


## georged30

Εγω εχω κανει σε 2 pc και ειμαι οριακα να ξαναγυρισω σε win 7 τα win 10 πασχουν ακομη απο παιδικες ασθενειες.

----------


## moutoulos

Με έφαγες βρε Βαγγέλη. 

Είπα και εγώ στον "πρόχειρο" εργαστηριακό PC μου (Win7 ) ... να κάνω και εγώ το ''test".
Χθες πέρασα τα Win10 ... σήμερα επέστρεψα στα Win7. Με κάποια προβληματάκια ... αλλά 
Οκ. 

Καλά τα 10-άρια ... δεν λεω, αλλά μόνο ... όταν δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις. Αν έχεις τι να κάνεις
δεν τα θες. Για τον κύριο μου υπολογιστή ούτε λόγος για 10άρια.

Επίσης αυτές οι αναβαθμίσεις είναι για κλωτσιές. Αν θέλετε εσείς (εγώ όχι) ΜΟΝΟ καθαρή
 εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Dbnn

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65997Να έχει καλά ο όποιος θεός αυτά τα καλά παιδιά της Microsoft με τα 10 έχουμε και πάλι δουλίτσα δόξα και τιμή στο WIN 10 TEAM μπράβο πάνε χάρμα τα format!!!!
> Αντε βρέ και πάλι του χρόνου κάντε κάτι τέτοιο!!!



Πωωωω ναιιιιι χρυσες δουλειες  :Lol:

----------


## finos

τελος  .....

----------


## Prezonautis

Γιατί τα Θάβετε τα Windows 10 ορέ παλικάρια.  :Huh: 

1) Με καθαρή εγκατάσταση.
2) Με Full Updates.
3) Με Up to 2GB RAM.
4) Με προϋπόθεση το DPS να έχει drivers για την Motherboard και η κάρτα γραφικών να υποστηρίζει drivers για Win 10.
5) Με Tracking Disable.
6) Mε ορισμένα Services Disable.
7) Mε CPU τουλάχιστον Dual Core και => to 2Ghz.
 :Cool:  Και άμα έχει και SSD είναι μεγάλο +.

Μια χαρά τα παίρνει τα Win 10.

----------

